# IFT acronym for?



## NJEMS

My co workers and I call non-emergency medical transport companies private ambulance (although there are private ambulance companies in Jersey that have 911 contracts). I see here on the forums IFT being used in reference to the same thing. What does IFT stand for?


----------



## Anjel

Inter facility transfer


----------



## Shishkabob

Interfacility Transfer.



"Private Companies" is wrong, because not only do privates do 911, but governmental agencies do IFT as well.


----------



## looker

NJEMS said:


> My co workers and I call non-emergency medical transport companies private ambulance (although there are private ambulance companies in Jersey that have 911 contracts). I see here on the forums IFT being used in reference to the same thing. What does IFT stand for?



Why not call non emergency medical transportation by its proper name? NEMT or just ambulate?


----------



## JPINFV

looker said:


> Why not call non emergency medical transportation by its proper name? NEMT or just ambulate?



...because even IFT companies will run emergency calls from time to time.


----------



## fast65

looker said:


> Why not call non emergency medical transportation by its proper name? NEMT or just ambulate?



Because not all companies that do IFT's are non-emergency. My company is the 911 coverage for our county, but we do plenty of IFT's to larger hospitals.


----------



## looker

JPINFV said:


> ...because even IFT companies will run emergency calls from time to time.



non emergency medical transportation and ambulance are two different thing. NEMT is wheelchair van. If we are talking about IFT done by ambulance then it's not non emergency medical transportation.


----------



## fast65

looker said:


> non emergency medical transportation and ambulance are two different thing. NEMT is wheelchair van. If we are talking about IFT done by ambulance then it's not non emergency medical transportation.



So if a company operates out of an ambulance, but does non-emergency transports, that's not really a wheelchair van


----------



## looker

fast65 said:


> So if a company operates out of an ambulance, but does non-emergency transports, that's not really a wheelchair van



True it's an ambulance company.


----------



## fast65

looker said:


> True it's an ambulance company.



So then by that measure, it is a non-emergency medical transport, even though it is done by an ambulance company.


----------



## looker

fast65 said:


> So then by that measure, it is a non-emergency medical transport, even though it is done by an ambulance company.



Okay IFT AMB ^_^ Instead of IFT NEMT


----------



## fast65

Okay then.


----------



## Handsome Robb

You can't call them Private Ambulance Companies, as it's been pointed out. 

I work for a private company contracted under a public service model as the sole 911 EMS transport provider. We do ~95% 911 with a few random CCTs and IFTs. So we are a private ambulance company that provides 911 EMS as our main roll, not IFTs.


----------



## looker

NVRob said:


> You can't call them Private Ambulance Companies, as it's been pointed out.
> 
> I work for a private company contracted under a public service model as the sole 911 EMS transport provider. We do ~95% 911 with a few random CCTs and IFTs. So we are a private ambulance company that provides 911 EMS as our main roll, not IFTs.



If the vehicle got a siren and is designed to transport people it's an ambulance. Ambulate do not have any sirens.


----------



## Shishkabob

Thin you mean "ambulette"


----------



## looker

Linuss said:


> Thin you mean "ambulette"



Oops ye


----------



## 18G

IFT = Interfacility Transfer

I work for a large health care system as an IFT Paramedic. We don't handle 911 call's but that doesn't mean we don't transfer patient's with emergent conditions. IFT EMS services transfer high acuity level patient's that a lot of times require more monitoring and intervention than the routine 911 call. 

And I hope the use of lights and siren isn't a factor in what determines "emergency" or importance. It's really out dated and ignorant to think of an IFT company as inferior or less important than a 911 service.


----------



## Handsome Robb

18G said:


> IFT = Interfacility Transfer
> 
> I work for a large health care system as an IFT Paramedic. We don't handle 911 call's but that doesn't mean we don't transfer patient's with emergent conditions. IFT EMS services transfer high acuity level patient's that a lot of times require more monitoring and intervention than the routine 911 call.
> 
> And I hope the use of lights and siren isn't a factor in what determines "emergency" or importance. It's really out dated and ignorant to think of an IFT company as inferior or less important than a 911 service.



18g, none of my posts were meant to come off that way if that was directed at me :sad:


----------



## 18G

NVRob said:


> 18g, none of my posts were meant to come off that way if that was directed at me :sad:



No, not at all. It wasn't directed at anyone specific. I just generally notice a certain tone and view towards IFT providers. 911 providers tend to think they are better and was kinda picking up a little of that... as in IFT ambulance companies were inferior.


----------

